# ""

## P0rn0

,   " ".        al dente.     ,     , , ,  ,  ,   .
          ,    ,   .       .     ,   ;           .          .                 .      ,   -   .      ,      ,      ,      .       ,       ,    .
     : "    ". ,  50     ,  -   ,      .      " ",    ,   .    ,      ,   .       ! ,     ,      ,      . ,   ,  "cunnus"  ""      ,  "lingere"    "".      ,      "" ( . suck   . .),  -  .
        ,     .     ;       ,      .        ,    ,  -   : "-!   ! , ,    ".   . (  , ,  ,    ,      ).
    .      ,  : " !   ! , !"      .   ,     ,    ?!
    .     ,   ,         ,        .     ,        ,          .
,      .     ,      :     ,     .     ,      ,    .
     ,   ,       .          .     ,     : "    ".      ""  ,    ,   ,  .     ,      .     . ,       .       .
         . ,  ,     ,     .     ,  -    "".      .
      .    ,        ,   ,    " ".       (,  )     ,  ,     .   

> (. cunnus      + lingo  ;   , ),              .            ,    (,  ,     )    ,       .           ,              ( )  .        ,        (,    ()  )         .
>     (. ),   54%         .                 .        ,                 ,         ,   .

----------


## Sviata

....................:redface: :good:     
   ...................:dunno: :ups:

----------


## motokross

:)
   ,    .

----------


## gruziloha

> ( )!  ! :no_1:
>  :38:    ,    !

         !!!

----------


## Alex Tee

!!!

----------

,    -   .  -  "      ?"
  ,    .

----------

